# Is there anyone else that provides services similar to The Chartist?



## whacky (8 October 2015)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone here subscribes to services similar to the one provided Nick Radge ( The Chartist)? 
Nick provides a short-term trading signals. I am looking for other such service providers, not just confined to Australia.


----------



## CanOz (8 October 2015)

whacky said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anyone here subscribes to services similar to the one provided Nick Radge ( The Chartist)?
> Nick provides a short-term trading signals. I am looking for other such service providers, not just confined to Australia.




If it's swing trading ideas you're after, Jason Leavitt of Leavitt brothers.com does a great job. Just equities though.

Nick put me onto him when I was looking for more trade ideas. Great bloke.

CanOz


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 October 2015)

This was in my favs - never tried it.  http://www.stockmarkettiming.com/

On TimerTrac, so should be trustworthy.


----------



## Trembling Hand (9 October 2015)

You would have to be looking here,

https://www.collective2.com/


----------



## kid hustlr (9 October 2015)

Trembling Hand said:


> You would have to be looking here,
> 
> https://www.collective2.com/




quite the website


----------



## saroq (31 October 2015)

The Chartists - what a joke.  He'll charge you a thousand dollars a years and then try to squeeze more money out of you for education that should be free for the price he's charging.  But he's not finished there.  Come and join the seminar weekend in Noosa, another few thousand plus the kick back from the resort he pushes you towards.  Those who can, do.  Those who can't, well they sell signal services and education products.


----------



## Wysiwyg (31 October 2015)

saroq said:


> Those who can, do.  Those who can't, well they sell signal services and education products.



I think you will find the share trading business is rule based and requires less managing which leaves plenty of time (while those portfolio strategies work out over the longer term) to sell one's wares.  On the cynical side, it may be to attract more money into the machine as you allude to.   Has to be demand though and a good reputation has been built over the years. 

p.s. i've never been a customer to any professionals as I am the eternal DIY type.

p.p.s. would you like to try one of my trading systems


----------

